# Legal Man- Law Enforcement



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Legal Man.

I, please, need your inputs and from others on this forum who might have experienced same. I applied for my PR in January 2014 and since has indicating code 102-Processing at Head Office since Januray. When I call the call centre on the 086... number, am told the applocation was referred to Law enforcement for final input before it will be sent for adjudication. It was referred to the Law endorcemnt on 2-Jul-14 and its been there since 2-Jul-14 without any progress. I have logged many complaints but nothing seems to change.
Any idea of what the Law enforcement division does and what are the timelines? Has anyone been told same? 
Inputs are highly appreciated.


----------

